
More Benchmarks: Virtual DOM vs. Angular 1/2 vs. Mithril.js vs. Cito.js vs. The Rest - ryanchenkie
https://auth0.com/blog/2016/01/07/more-benchmarks-virtual-dom-vs-angular-12-vs-mithril-js-vs-the-rest/
======
vdnkh
Awesome results from React. I managed to convince our team that React was the
way to go (from Angular 1.x) and it's treated us great so far. Coming from an
old Silverlight platform, Angular really smelled of it and I'm happy to get
away.

